# squeal at cold startup while wet



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

I've started to notice a squeal at startup when my engine is cold, and most of the time, if not always, when it is damp/raining outside. It goes away after the engine has warmed up, and is not overwhelmingly loud or shrill. Any known issues to look for? Im taking the sentra in for some b2b work and want to have some ideas to have them fix so I don't have to make repeat visits like before.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

its probably just the alternator belt. Mine squeaks just a little under the same conditions.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

slhaas said:


> I've started to notice a squeal at startup when my engine is cold, and most of the time, if not always, when it is damp/raining outside. It goes away after the engine has warmed up, and is not overwhelmingly loud or shrill. Any known issues to look for? Im taking the sentra in for some b2b work and want to have some ideas to have them fix so I don't have to make repeat visits like before.


I work at a Nissan dealership and there is a bulletin on this problem. The alternator belt needs to be replaced, ONLY on the 1.8s. I've done plenty in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

metro273 said:


> I work at a Nissan dealership and there is a bulletin on this problem. The alternator belt needs to be replaced, ONLY on the 1.8s. I've done plenty in the past couple of weeks.



Thanks... will add this to the list of bumper to bumper issues to be fixed before I get to 36k.


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

metro273 said:


> I work at a Nissan dealership and there is a bulletin on this problem. The alternator belt needs to be replaced, ONLY on the 1.8s. I've done plenty in the past couple of weeks.


But I have the same problem on my 2002 se-r when its cold out...


----------



## dansciol (Oct 11, 2005)

metro273 said:


> I work at a Nissan dealership and there is a bulletin on this problem. The alternator belt needs to be replaced, ONLY on the 1.8s. I've done plenty in the past couple of weeks.


My gf also has an 02 Ser with a sqealing belt. It does it when cold for a long ass time, maybe 10-15 min of driving. The belt looks in decent shape, no cracks and tension feels good. 

What do you guys do at the dealer? Change tensioner and belt?


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

dansciol said:


> My gf also has an 02 Ser with a sqealing belt. It does it when cold for a long ass time, maybe 10-15 min of driving. The belt looks in decent shape, no cracks and tension feels good.
> 
> What do you guys do at the dealer? Change tensioner and belt?



That's a good question. I set up an appointment to have my car worked on this Friday. They didn't seem too happy to do this stuff, and when I told them that in diagnosing my own issues I've found TSBs regarding the issues they got pissed off. It looks like I'm really going to have to twist their arm to get anything done. Does the tensioner need replacing, or just the belt? Im assuming if I don't tell them what to do, they'll start it up and hear nothing, saying that it's fine and send me on my way. Just like they always do for a rattle in my passenger door...which I'm having them look at as well. Im also having them check why my speedo is off 3mph, and the FPR issue. My fuel pump emits a high pitched whine, and it takes 3 seconds of priming before the engine will start. What do you guys think my chances are of getting this stuff all fixed?


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

slhaas said:


> ....My fuel pump emits a high pitched whine, and it takes 3 seconds of priming before the engine will start...


Its supposed to do that. Both of my Sentras make that noise. Lots of Sentras have less than stellar fuel pumps.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

Sorority Demon said:


> Its supposed to do that. Both of my Sentras make that noise. Lots of Sentras have less than stellar fuel pumps.


I read on here that there is a TSB out about it and either the pump, or a plastic housing the pump is in needs to be replaced to fix the "FPR" issue.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

slhaas said:


> I read on here that there is a TSB out about it and either the pump, or a plastic housing the pump is in needs to be replaced to fix the "FPR" issue.


Yup! The housing gets replaced.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

dansciol said:


> My gf also has an 02 Ser with a sqealing belt. It does it when cold for a long ass time, maybe 10-15 min of driving. The belt looks in decent shape, no cracks and tension feels good.
> 
> What do you guys do at the dealer? Change tensioner and belt?


Only the "problem" belt gets replaced, NO tensioner.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

metro273 said:


> Only the "problem" belt gets replaced, NO tensioner.


What is wrong though? Is the belt defective in some way, or is the tensioner bad, causing the squeal to eventually become noticable? What is causing this to happen, and why is it so common on the 1.8s, or is this information unknown?


----------



## dansciol (Oct 11, 2005)

slhaas said:


> What is wrong though? Is the belt defective in some way, or is the tensioner bad, causing the squeal to eventually become noticable? What is causing this to happen, and why is it so common on the 1.8s, or is this information unknown?


Don't the 1.8s have to be manually tensioned?
I was refering to the 2.5 in my post about the tensioner. 
Seems crappy that the belt has to be prematurely replaced, even though it looks ok.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

slhaas said:


> I've started to notice a squeal at startup when my engine is cold, and most of the time, if not always, when it is damp/raining outside. It goes away after the engine has warmed up, and is not overwhelmingly loud or shrill. Any known issues to look for? Im taking the sentra in for some b2b work and want to have some ideas to have them fix so I don't have to make repeat visits like before.



Took the car to the dealer and had them check a bunch of things as per my bumper to bumper warranty. I'd researched the issues and noted the TSBs posted here. I informed the dealership about this and they told me that a technical service bulliten does not warrant warrenty repair on an item. I explained that I found out about the TSBs because of the symptoms I had experienced, and they reluctantly looked at the vehicle, telling me that there would probably be no repairs. I had them check the speedometer as I always register as 3mph over both on warning radar systems and when I've been pulled over. I asked them to check my fuel pump for the pressure issue as it cranks for a long time, I had them check a chirp between 2nd and 3rd, I had them check a squeaking belt, and I asked them to check a rattle in the passenger door for what was now the 5th time. I was left without a car for Friday, Saturday, Sunday and today, as they would not provide a loaner. I call them today to see if the car is done because they haven't called yet as promised, nor did they call on Friday as they also promised. I had to argue with them to send out a van to pick me up as is their custom. I get to the dealer, and the service manager wont even talk to me, but directs me to the cashier. Sure enough, the pump problem was verified and corrected as per the TSB, the alternator belt was verified and replaced as per the TSB and the chirp was verified and treated as per the TSB. They could not verify the speedometer issue, and again could not verify the door rattle. That one is starting to drive me nuts, and the dealership is really on my last nerve. If there was another Nissan dealership anywhere near me I'd go there, but alas there is not.


----------



## alcnchns (Oct 31, 2005)

slhaas said:


> I've started to notice a squeal at startup when my engine is cold, and most of the time, if not always, when it is damp/raining outside. It goes away after the engine has warmed up, and is not overwhelmingly loud or shrill. Any known issues to look for? Im taking the sentra in for some b2b work and want to have some ideas to have them fix so I don't have to make repeat visits like before.


I've had the same issue with mine too. Replaced the belt too. It does help some but if it is cold out or moisture or whatever, it still squeaks alittle.


----------



## dcb33 (Dec 8, 2005)

I hate to dig up an old thread, but here goes. I was experiencing this noise with my 03 Sentra GXE, and when I discovered this thread and the TSB about this problem, took the car to the dealer last December, showed them the service bulliten, and had them replace the belt. They promised I wouldn't experience the squealing again, but less than 15000 miles and a year later, this problem is back and just as loud and annoying as ever. I'm wondering what the deal is with this car, why is it making the same noise again after the belt was replaced? I hate the noise this car makes every morning or after it has sit for a few hours while raining, but I don't want to drop $150 every friggin' year to replace the belt. Is there anything I can do or will I always have to deal with this as long as I own the car?


----------



## uniqke (Nov 19, 2006)

my sentra 1.8s also makes this noise and i was also wondering, so thanks for the info guys


----------

